# Test/dbol cycle



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 24, 2005)

How are yas.I was thinkin of doin a cycle, which would be my first ever, so how does a 6 week test/dbol cycle like this sound

Dbol-25mg a day for 6 weeks
Test-200mg three times a week for the last 3 weeks

and use tamoxifen durin the cycle and then clomid and hcg for 3 weeks after the 6 weeks end.Does that sound okay?Any criticisms would be welcome.
Thanks


----------



## deeno (Mar 24, 2005)

Extend you cycle to 10 if not 12 weeks.
Run 500mg of test per week the whole way through, weeks 1-10.
You can get away with DBOL for 6 weeks, most use it for 4.
Nolva for GYNO and bloat.
Use HCG (if needed) in the tail end of your cycle, not in PCT.
Clomid and/or Nolva for PCT.

Do more research.  What are your stats?


----------



## LAM (Mar 24, 2005)

what dosage are your dbol tabs ?


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 25, 2005)

I wanted to keep it at about 6 weeks because its my first cycle so i wanted to take it easy and if its short and with a fairly moderate dose then il avoid the sides(or have a better chance at doing so), right?What do ya mean by I "can get away with dbol for 6 weeks"?20mg tamoxifen a day will take care of gyno.would i be better off usin proviron at 25mg aswel.I was told i may not need hcg by my mate aswel, but id like to have it on hand in case.5000iu 3 times over 9 days, then once every 5 days and then clomid at 50mg a day x2 a day for 1 week, then 50mg once aday for 2 weeks for pct. Do ya reckon i should extend the cycle to take more test or use it the whole 6 weeks.my mate does 800mg of it a week and 35mg dbol(when he cycles).Stats are quite poor;20 years, 5'11", nearly 180lbs.Small, i know,I dont know my exact bf% but im fairly lean and firm and have a 6 pack even though im not big.Thanks for the info and ill do plenty more research.Basically, if i came through this cycle having gained/kept about 7-10 pounds and no gyno/hair loss/ ball shrinkage id be very very happy.

The tablets are 5mg each, if thats what ya meant LAM.


----------



## LAM (Mar 25, 2005)

week 1-10 - test @ 500 mg/wk
week 1-4 - dbol @ 20 mg/ED

you jump start the test with the dobl.  nice and simple cycle


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 25, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> week 1-10 - test @ 500 mg/wk
> week 1-4 - dbol @ 20 mg/ED
> 
> you jump start the test with the dobl. nice and simple cycle


 
TBH, i figure that the sides from the dbol would be easy enough to steer clear of, but the test might be worse/harder.Why only 4 weeks of DBOL?


----------



## Stu (Mar 25, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> TBH, i figure that the sides from the dbol would be easy enough to steer clear of, but the test might be worse/harder.Why only 4 weeks of DBOL?


 After four weeks the test will have kicked in so the dbol is no longer needed.

 dbol is also pretty hepatoxic so it wouldn't be advisable to run it a high doses for a long peroid of time.


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 25, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> After four weeks the test will have kicked in so the dbol is no longer needed.
> 
> dbol is also pretty hepatoxic so it wouldn't be advisable to run it a high doses for a long peroid of time.


 
So the test is what i should be relyin on for mass, rather than the dbol? I was originally thinkin just 6 weeks of Dbol and then i decided to add test for a couple of weeks, but yas think it should be the other way around; more test, less dbol? Would ya consider 25mg a day a high dose?


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 25, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> So the test is what i should be relyin on for mass, rather than the dbol? I was originally thinkin just 6 weeks of Dbol and then i decided to add test for a couple of weeks, but yas think it should be the other way around; more test, less dbol? Would ya consider 25mg a day a high dose?



20mg/ed of dbol should be plenty

test and dbol are both mass steroids, dbol is awesome for mass but its also very liver toxic and should not be ran any longer than 4-6 weeks, if you're stacking with test then by week 4 the test is gonna have kicked in and you can drop the dbol and start seeing great gains from the test alone

you don't add test for the last couple of weeks, test takes a while to kick into your system (sust. enth. cyp) so you should be on the test from week 1, and should be run for at least 8 weeks

the cycle LAM has set out for you looks perfect to me, FYI that is going to be my first AS cycle later on this year (i'm considering adding in deca, but ATM its looking like its just gonna be test/dbol), you should see great gains from that


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 25, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> 20mg/ed of dbol should be plenty
> 
> test and dbol are both mass steroids, dbol is awesome for mass but its also very liver toxic and should not be ran any longer than 4-6 weeks, if you're stacking with test then by week 4 the test is gonna have kicked in and you can drop the dbol and start seeing great gains from the test alone
> 
> ...


 
Thanks very much. Ill check that out then

Week1-4Dbol 20mg ED & test 500mg aweek
Week5-10test 500mg a week

Should i keep usin tamoxifen after iv finished with the dbol or is there somethin else (other than HCG) i should use for sides with test, and when should i start pct with clomid; at the end of the dbol or test. Finally, i was thinkin HCG should be used in weeks 8,9 & 10 at the dose i posted earlier.That okay?


----------



## Stu (Mar 25, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. Ill check that out then
> 
> Week1-4Dbol 20mg ED & test 500mg aweek
> Week5-10test 500mg a week
> ...


 I think you should wait to see how you react to the test and dbol before you start taking nolva and hCG. Keep them on hand for when you need them.


----------



## DDan16 (Mar 25, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. Ill check that out then
> 
> Week1-4Dbol 20mg ED & test 500mg aweek
> Week5-10test 500mg a week
> ...



shouldnt your test be week1-10, not 5-10.  The test takes about 4 weeks to kick in, so you want to run it until then where you drop the dbol out of the roster.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 25, 2005)

DDan16 said:
			
		

> shouldnt your test be week1-10, not 5-10.  The test takes about 4 weeks to kick in, so you want to run it until then where you drop the dbol out of the roster.






> Week1-4Dbol 20mg ED *& test 500mg aweek*
> Week5-10test 500mg a week


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 25, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. Ill check that out then
> 
> Week1-4Dbol 20mg ED & test 500mg aweek
> Week5-10test 500mg a week
> ...



keep the tamoxifen on hand during the cycle incase gyno shows up, and then run it for your pct 2 weeks after your last shot of test, i wouldn't bother with clomid, nolva is sufficient for pct


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 25, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> keep the tamoxifen on hand during the cycle incase gyno shows up, and then run it for your pct 2 weeks after your last shot of test, i wouldn't bother with clomid, nolva is sufficient for pct


 
Why wait til i see gyno appearing to take tamoxifen?Would it inhibit my gains if i used it earlier?Thanks for the pct advice, but Id get the clomid and hcg anyway though just to have em on standby.The test im gettin is 200mg a shot i think, so would 600mg a week be alrite, rather than 500mg, or spread out 5 shots over 2 weeks so id still get an average of 500mg a week.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 25, 2005)

Celtic Bhoy said:
			
		

> Why wait til i see gyno appearing to take tamoxifen?Would it inhibit my gains if i used it earlier?Thanks for the pct advice, but Id get the clomid and hcg anyway though just to have em on standby.The test im gettin is 200mg a shot i think, so would 600mg a week be alrite, rather than 500mg, or spread out 5 shots over 2 weeks so id still get an average of 500mg a week.



there is nothing wrong with using 10mg/ed of tamoxifen on cycle if you want to be on the safe side, but personally i don't really see the point of running it on cycle unless gyno becomes an issue, FYI nolva will only help with bloat and gyno, its not just gonna prevent all side effects, and its also liver toxic which is another reason why i would use nolva on cycle unless you're forced to

hcg is a smart choice! but why the clomid? nolva is superior read this... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=40412

what sort of test is it you are getting?


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 26, 2005)

How are ya D.The test is testosterone enanthate.My mates told me the same as you about the 10mg of tamoxifen a day aswel if i wanna be safe.However theyre insisting that i should use clomid for pct, although theyll give me whatever i ask for.Ive looked at the the points from that link(TY BTW)and ill refer them to it but they said tamoxifen/nolva will prevent gyno and suprress estrogen, but clomid should be used in pct to get your testosterone levels back to normal, and thus look after your testicles.However at the same time they also told me to run hcg durin pct, rather than the last 2or3 weeks of the cycle(if its needed).So any feedback would be great on that.

Could ya answer me this.The dbol is British Dragon, 5mg a tab.I want 20mg a day, so i presumed 4 tabs would do.BUT, iv been told that to get 20mg id need 6, because the fact their 5mg each doesnt actually mean id get 5 mg of steroids in each tablet, closer to 3.5mg.Is that right?


----------



## Celtic Bhoy (Mar 27, 2005)

This is the cycle iv settled on
(nearly)

Week1-4 Dbol at 20mg ED & test 500mg a week
Week5-10 test 500mg a week

and use tamoxifen either 10 mg a day or 10mg EOD, and increasing frequency/dose if gyno appears.
HCG at 1500iu x3 a week for weeks 9&10 and 1500iu twice for 1 week after final week of cycle.For PCT, start around 13 days after last test injection

Day1:Clomid 300mg Tamox 20mg
Day2-14: Clomid100mg Tamox20mg
Day15-28: Clomid50mg Tamox 20mg

Does that sound okay? I could start this cycle on Monday week.


----------

